# 2x2: Lanlan vs Ghosthand



## RCTACameron (Aug 15, 2010)

I use the LanLan.

My Ghost Hand (quite loose) turns far faster and smoother than my LanLan, and cuts corners better. I never find overshooting to be an issue on the Ghost Hand.

However, I prefer the feel of my LanLan. It just seems a lot more stable. Generally, I can go fast enough on it, but sometimes it overshoots a bit. The main reason, though, why I use this over my Ghost Hand, is that the Ghost Hand POPS. Usually, it's just an internal piece, but I have had full explosions. My friend tried the LanLan 'pen mod', but apparently it made it pop REALLY badly.

I have tried a stiffer Ghost Hand, which don't pop, but generally isn't as good, and cut corners worse than LanLans. I have also tried a much better LanLan, which turns and cuts corners nicely.

So, which 2x2 do you prefer?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2010)

i have to say lanlan, but i have never tried a fully broken in ghosthand while i have a lanlan.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 15, 2010)

lrn2poll


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 15, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> lrn2poll



Sorry, I forgot...

I feel so stupid now. Is it too late to add one now? What should I do?


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 15, 2010)

Thread tools > create a poll


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, I'm relieved now.


----------



## pcuber (Aug 15, 2010)

I really like my Ghost Hand it does pop but I like it


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2010)

I dont have a GhostHand yet, But Im in love with the LanLan. It has a tighter feeling and isnt as loose and wobbly compared to an Eastsheen. I lubed mine with shock oil and loosened the screws 1/2 turns and its amazing. I've never had any pops either, which is great!


----------

